# The New Catfish Rig For 2018



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, It's finally here, and we are already putting the slim on her. 
My new 2018 Sportsman 200 is my boat of choice, it has a .125 gauge hull and a 15-degree deadrise. It has a protective wrap-around windshield that stretches across the full 95" beam, and dry storage under both consoles. This boat comes standard with a massive 16" x 62" Livewell, It has dual pumps for both fill and recirculation, as well as dual drains and overflows. The rail system allows for easy attachment of rod-holders & accessories. My boat is powered by a Yamaha 200 Hp, easily pushing this boat over 55 mph and has an extra tall 25" transom that provides superior strength and performance.

On the bow, I had a NEW 36-volt ULTERRA 112 LB 72" US2/i-PILOT LINK trolling motor attached.

On the dash, you can see the massive HDS-12 Gen3
TOUCHSCREEN FISHFINDER / CHARTPLOTTER

On the stern, I've had two Power-Pole® Signature Blade Anchors installed– 10 footers

This is a next level catfishing machine here.

Photo Credit David Faison of In Focus PhotographyLLC.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow, very nice. Need a coffee pot and your all set for a long night.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> Wow, very nice. Need a coffee pot and your all set for a long night.


They do make 12v coffee pots that plug into a cig receptacle.:yes:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a 1988 Tracker Panfish 16 and that is all that you need to fish the small rivers in this area. No fancy electronics. Never failed to get me there and back. Wife has wanted me to get a new boat for years, but I don't see the need.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It's nice, but still a points deduction for it not being camo or green


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice setup you got there CH!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sure said:


> It's nice, but still a points deduction for it not being camo or green


I love camo but i'm about camo'd out on big boat these days.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> I love camo but i'm about camo'd out on big boat these days.


That's fine, I'll keep all the points lol. Really though, as often as mine gets run up into a snag or bushes, or scraped across a log, I'd cringe if it was a pretty boat


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I have a 1988 Tracker Panfish 16 and that is all that you need to fish the small rivers in this area. No fancy electronics. Never failed to get me there and back. Wife has wanted me to get a new boat for years, but I don't see the need.


I like the deck modification and all that interior space for a small boat. But, what do you sit on to drive that thing? Can't see!
You might be surprised how much you would enjoy an inexpensive bottom machine.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've coveted those Panfish 16 stick steers for years. Just don't get to river fish much these days. Had an old stick steer back in the day. The only time I had to leave the seat was to pee.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wowser sure is a good looking rig. Congrats


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice looking G3, but can't see you walking around knee deep in flatheads and slim in that thing. I think I liked your old boat better. That was a workhorse. But I'm sure you will enjoy the new rig with those plush seats.All the best on the new adventure.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Millenium Blind chair that I put in it to sit on. Sometimes I use my old office chair. Depends if I might want to nap a little while fishing. The interior is big enough that I can put my tent cot inside and still have room. If I am fishing at night and want to stay I just pop it up and crawl inside.

I don't use electronics to locate fish. I have a Hummingbird Fishing Buddy for that if I need one. With fancy electronics it is easy to locate a big fish and then all you have to do is put a bait in front of its mouth and he will bite it. I don't fish like that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice ride Glen. You can never have to much room.
Quit long arming them damn fish!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> With fancy electronics it is easy to locate a big fish and then all you have to do is put a bait in front of its mouth and he will bite it. I don't fish like that.



Uhhhhhh, what??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Uhhhhhh, what??


I was thinking the same thing:blink:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's how they do it on the commercial, it must work that way


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I have a Millenium Blind chair that I put in it to sit on. Sometimes I use my old office chair. Depends if I might want to nap a little while fishing. The interior is big enough that I can put my tent cot inside and still have room. If I am fishing at night and want to stay I just pop it up and crawl inside.
> 
> I don't use electronics to locate fish. I have a Hummingbird Fishing Buddy for that if I need one. With fancy electronics it is easy to locate a big fish and then all you have to do is put a bait in front of its mouth and he will bite it. I don't fish like that.


I replaced one of my hot vinyl covered seats in my boat with a Millenium mesh swivel seat. Love it. Really nice on a hot day compared to the traditional vinyl seat.


----------

